# SHARK PERFORMANCE OPEN DAY



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone going to the Shark Open day on Sunday 30th August?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I am going x


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Me aswell


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

What's the address I might come along if I get my jobs done :wink:


----------



## FoSsMaN (Jan 5, 2015)

Unit 6, Network Centre,
Concorde way
Mansfield
NG19 7JZ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lhasa2008 (Dec 28, 2014)

If it's going to be dry and sunny..yes!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well I've been considering a remap so might put the miles in all being well.

Have they got anything special lined up for the day...discounts, food, promotional ladies etc ? 8)


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

I am hoping to go 

Phil


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd love to go.... As fancy a downpipe, sports cat and stage 2 but have to visit family.... Maybe i'm go to the next one if its around xmas.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

aquazi said:


> I'd love to go.... As fancy a downpipe, sports cat and stage 2 but have to visit family.... Maybe i'm go to the next one if its around xmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


Would you be willing to travel a short distance over towards my area, found some cracking places to have the work you fancy having done and at very reasonable prices too ?

Take remapping.. P Torque in Wombourne , pre map dyno and dyno optimization of the installed map £345 all in.

John Ashley Exhausts in Walsall...Stainless steel custom exhaust, secondary cat bypass (twin on my RS) with cat outter casings ((to look like cat/s are fitted) £200 all in and fitted. Miltek cat bypass pipes are just pipes and could possibly fail visual inspection at MOT time.


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

aquazi said:


> I'd love to go.... As fancy a downpipe, sports cat and stage 2 but have to visit family.... Maybe i'm go to the next one if its around xmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


They sometimes have various club days eg Ibiza OC which is a smaller but with the same deals.

You could try AP Automotive in Telford. They are Shark dealers and can supply all performance parts.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

nath620 said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to go.... As fancy a downpipe, sports cat and stage 2 but have to visit family.... Maybe i'm go to the next one if its around xmas.
> ...


I rang them the other day...nice people and very helpful.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Templar said:


> aquazi said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to go.... As fancy a downpipe, sports cat and stage 2 but have to visit family.... Maybe i'm go to the next one if its around xmas.
> ...


Thanks mate.... My wifes from birmingham and works in sollihull so actually suits me quite well!

With the car bypass even though it visually looks like cats are there whats the deal with the emissions? (For mot time?) or have you got just the secondary cat bypassed?

Will drop P torque an email too... As £345 sound great... But just want to to know if its a stock map they use as their website reads as though its a custom mapping.

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

The secondary cat bypass/delete going by the many posts on here will not fail a MOT but could fail on a visual inspection if the tester knows what to look for as you'd have removed the second set of cats. What can be done is have a pair in my case of straight through pipes and cat box shells welded in the place where the cats would normally be hence looking like cats are fitted.
With regards to the remap I'm assuming P Torque would start with a stock remap and then tweak it to your particular engine based on any other mods you have fitted...I have been emailed back from them recommending that all hardware is installed before having the map done but that's quite obvious really I think.

Something I'm seriously considering :wink:


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Brilliant... Really think i'll need to get my large bore pipe and sports cat/ decat done... And then will have to get a cheeky remap in time for my insurance renewal in november!

If you go for a remap could prob seing by the same time and get a couple of pics!!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah for sure or at the least meet up when one of us is having some work done in the area :wink:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi guys

I went along to meet up with some of the guys and to see what's was going on.
I did not think about running but after nick and Andy pushing me to run :wink: I gave it a go and won 
So very happy  


These were the runners


Regards
Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure if I'm missing something here Phil but I can't see you or your results on the board...??


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

The last one Jason

Under the name bloomfield.
BHP was down but NM was very hight.
Another rs3 was the same and it was mapped by them to.

Phil


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Got ya Phil, the bhp threw me thought it would be in the 400+ for some reason...
Was it a 2wheel dyno ?


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Haha i knew you'd win grats Phil :mrgreen:


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jason

It was a bit strange BHP was down don't know why I ran my rs up the road and my gauge gave 415 BHP 
The rs3 was mapped by shark and did 409 when remapped but on Sunday that was down to 379 BHP 
The only things that the torque was very high on both cars I never seen mine that high.
Could it just be the rollers on the day.
One thing it was a great day and the guys at shark was very nice 

Phil


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You'll never get two dynos the same phil

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi lea

How are you mate.
Yes your right 
Tt is running really well at the mo so not worried 
Now looking forward to Adi weekend

Phil


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Well done Phil  
Would have stayed and watched if I had known you were running
Jenny
x


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Jen 
I was not going to run but nick and Andy that push me into it :wink: lol.
Only thing is that I did not run until late and it did not finish until 8pm 
But it was good to do it and win 
It was good to see you, Dave and every body else great day had by all

Phil


----------



## nath620 (Mar 31, 2014)

Great result, wow that went on till late!!

I left about 4pm after my mate run his Golf R on there.


----------



## Spaceman10 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cheers mate

Yes it did run till late lol 
But it was nice to win

Cheers

Phil


----------

